# Massey Ferguson 165



## AMOS MORGAN (Jul 24, 2019)

Need some information on Massey hydraulics.....for no known reason lift arms started lifting as soon as I start the engine...doesn't matter what position the control levers are in.....has no effect on the 3pt. Someone mentioned that a cam may be worn or turned over??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It is possible to determine whether your problem is linkage related (which can be accessed and most likely be repaired by removing the lift cover) or if it's more pump/control valve related, which would be a more involved fix. This would be something a novice can do by removing the right side cover ((which contains the hydraulic fluid dipstick) and making some simple observations. Beyond that, one would need more information on Ferguson hydraulic systems than could be quickly explained here. I've seen too many tractors where someone with little or no such knowledge had gotten in over his head quickly and turned a relatively simple repair into an expensive project. 
Perhaps if you could share some info on your level of experience with the system some thoughts or suggestions may be of help.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It must be a common problem.?? because almost every one I've seen, does the exact same thing..
U better not be standing close to it when the engine starts..Lol
MOST operators/farmers just yell, Hey, don't stand there...Lol


----------



## AMOS MORGAN (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm pretty good mechanically......I actually have the side cover off now.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok. At the bottom of the photo near the center the two flat straps sticking up out of the oil with the steel roller between them are part of the control valve mechanism. That is spring loaded towards the rear. (raise position) The flat strap with the twist contacts the roller pushing it towards the front of the tractor against said spring pressure. As it's shown, the control valve looks to be pretty much in the raise position. When the levers are both in the"down" position those parts should move forward probably a little less than an inch or so, moving the control valve into lowering mode and stopping the flow of oil to the lift cylinder. Moving the draft and position control levers up and down should demonstrate this. You should be able to move the whole thing forward the whole stroke with just a fingertip and the spring should push it all back when you release it. You can do this with the tractor running as well, and the lift arms should rise and fall in conjunction. 

If you start the tractor and the lift arms raise, you should be able push the roller forward and stop the raising at any point. Try that and see what happens.


----------



## AMOS MORGAN (Jul 24, 2019)

So with the cover off as shown, I should be able to push the roller forward with my hand and the arms should lower. If it lowers then I have a issue with the levers.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

In a nutshell, yes. Try it and see what happens.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LOOK AT the LAST sentence..


----------

